# The Future of the Canon Speedlite [CR1] & More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 29, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/the-future-of-the-canon-speedlite-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/the-future-of-the-canon-speedlite-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>3 New Speedlites?

</strong>Received a bit of a random email saying Canon is currently testing 3 separate Speedlite models. 430 and a 580 replacement, as well as an all new flash line.</p>
<p>A replacement of the ST-E2 was also mentioned, though it wasnâ€™t said whether or not it would be radio based..</p>
<p>1 new Macro flash is also a possibility, there is a small stature Macro flash being tested Iâ€™m told. It may be launched with a new EF-S macro lens.</p>
<p><strong>LensRentals.com used gear

</strong>LR.com has added more used Canon gear for sale, including a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/buy">Visit LensRentals.com</a></p>
<p><strong>Contest Update</strong>

I am still sorting through photos. Getting them down to 10 in each category is taking time. Ones opinion of an image really can change depending on your own personal mood.</p>
<p>The finalists are coming very soon.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> LR.com has added more used Canon gear for sale, including a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II.



Hmmmm...$1920 for a used one, or a new one for $54 more from B&H. Tough choice...


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 29, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> A replacement of the ST-E2 was also mentioned, though it wasnâ€™t said whether or not it would be radio based..


This makes sense to me.
Now that the 7D and everything since have the optical-based wireless flash trigger, there's no point in buying an ST-E2. But if every flash from now on includes a radio receiver, and the new top-model has the radio transmitter, we've got a new reason to upgrade everything all over again.
Good marketing.


----------



## willrobb (Nov 30, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A replacement of the ST-E2 was also mentioned, though it wasnâ€™t said whether or not it would be radio based..
> ...



Agree 100%. Radio is the way to go, the ST-E2 is great when it works....but when it doesn't work it's a nightmare.


----------



## 7enderbender (Nov 30, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A replacement of the ST-E2 was also mentioned, though it wasnâ€™t said whether or not it would be radio based..
> ...



That would be nice but I really don't see how Canon could do that and still have products that they could market worldwide and customers could -fully legally- travel with and use around the world. There are lots of weird regulations and differing standards in different places.


----------



## Philco (Nov 30, 2011)

Radio trigger features would be nice, since Nikon's already done that, but I'd give that up any day of the week for a more predictable and consistent ETTL. If they solve that, I'll upgrade at the soonest opportunity.


----------



## occasional5duser (Nov 30, 2011)

7enderbender said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



My Sekonic light meter has the radio trigger functionality on a little card that can be slotted into the main body of the device. They sell different radio cards for the different frequencies/protocols around the world.

http://www.sekonic.com/Products/L-758DR/Accessories/Transmitter-Module-for-L-358-and-L-758.aspx

It would be nice to see Canon doing something similar.


----------

